# best place to live in canada?



## flying.assassin.86 (Dec 29, 2010)

where is the best place to place towork and live permanently in canada?

vancouver or calgary?

i am a skilled worker (welder,cook,plumber,carpenter,housekeeper,bartender) planning to migrate in canada and i want to know if in which area (vancouver or calgary)are my skills are indemand?

may i know much will be the cost of the rent and buying a house?
and if it's high employment, free in education and healthcare and safe to live and raise a children(no violence and discrimination)


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

flying.assassin.86 said:


> where is the best place to place towork and live permanently in canada?
> 
> vancouver or calgary?
> 
> ...


If you have at least one year's experience in an "in demand" profession, you might be eligible for fast-track immigration: 
Federal skilled worker applications: in-demand occupations | Working In Canada

Regarding which city to settle in might be influenced by the lifestyle you seek. Calgary is close to the Rockies and also has a number of excellent small-town communities nearby. Finding work should not be too difficult once you have permanent residency. Education and basic healthcare are free; employers might offer additional healthcare benefits as part of the terms of employment. I would personally choose Calgary over Vancouver as a place to raise children, although both would be considered safe. As far as renting/buying is concerned, it depends on the area and also size of house that you would be interested in - check REALTOR.ca - Welcome for house prices, and Calgary Apartments | Calgary Homes For Rent - RentFaster.ca for rentals.


----------



## cono_sur (Dec 17, 2010)

I would choose Vancouver over Calgary because I prefer the "big city" life. However, in your case I think Calgary would be a better option based on your skill set.

I don't think you will have any problems finding a job in Calgary.


----------

